
Huawei to launch high-end phone without Google Mobile Services next month - jmsflknr
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-alphabet-idUSKCN1VI240
======
rdtwo
Can’t you just side load the google apps? Might be a great price because of
that

